# What to expect the first day I get her home



## shaelyntaylor

So I will be a first time hedgie owner and am so excited! I will be driving two hours to pick her up! I was just wondering what to expect the first day. I realize she will be huffy and puffy since all the moving will stress her out and she won't be used to her surroundings. Should I attempt to bond and handle her or leave her alone for the first day?
Any answers will help!
Thank you!!


----------



## Puffers315

Bring lots of paper towels and a couple changes of bedding (if you are using fleece or whatever you are using for bedding during the trip) just in case your girl gets car sick on the ride home. It seems to be a 50-50 chance that a hedgehog will become car sick, so far I've transported three and none have gotten sick. Vera Lee had a three hour car ride in the seat of my truck, which seems to shake at 65mph. She slept all the way home. Hester rode home in a cardboard box for 2 hours, she spent the entire time trying to escape, and Loki only had a 30 minute ride. Thankfully no one puked, but be prepared just in case.

I would leave your girl alone for at least one or two days. Monitor her poop, if its green looking, its a sign of stress / an upset stomach. Make sure she is eating and drinking and such. If she is eating and drinking and she isn't having a ton of green poop, then you can get her out on the second night. Be aware that many hogs will act very friendly at their original home, but will pull a 180 once home. So it might take a few days or even a week or more for her to friendly up to you, due to the fact she is in a new home. In the end, depends on the hog.

My first hog could have cared less that she had moved to the moon and was out and active the same night she came home. Hester Sue was cautious, I still remember just looking over at the cage and all I saw was her nose sticking out from her house. Took her maybe a good week to get use to her new home. Loki I basically didn't see for at least two weeks.


----------



## shaelyntaylor

@Puffers315:
Thank you so much that helps a lot


----------



## Nancy

Take your cue by the way she behaves. If she is calm the first night, then spend some quiet time with her, preferable in a hedgie bag or under a towel so she feels secure. If she is huffy and scared then spend about 10 minutes and then let her go back to get used to her new cage. 

Some hedgies are very confident right from the beginning and want to explore and be social. Just don't overdo it. 

After the first day, you can gradually increase the amount of time you have her out with you. Again, go by her behaviour as to how long. Don't go showing her off to everyone you know until she is comfortable with you. 

Congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## Nell

Don't be surprised if she doesn't eat for a few days... changes in environment can make a hedgehog go on hunger strikes.
Mine did.
Also, expect them to escape their cage and take contingency measures. You may think they can't escape the enclosure you got for them, they may surprise you.
Also, expect to be accidentally pooped and pee'd on and bitten.
Wash them hands, wash them.


----------



## cmcelroy

I just brought home my new baby boy yesterday. He was very friendly in the store and seemed calm at home so I thought I could bring him out with a towel so I could see him. He didnt even stay in the towel 5 mins before he started exploring and saying hi. :lol:


----------



## shaelyntaylor

Update on my little baby...
I named her Alice and she seems wonderful she's very friendly and loves to explore she runs like crazy and whenever she's out and about she runs towards me 
She's such a little explorer!!


----------



## Evelyne

Yay for you and Alice!!  
I think I speak for everyone one when I say "Show some pictures!!!". :lol:


----------



## PJM

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Alice!!


----------



## shaelyntaylor

How do I even begin to post pictures??


----------



## EryBee

I use this website: http://tinypic.com/?t=postupload
Choose your photo with the "choose file" button and then select the appropriate size. I good medium photo size is the website/email option. Then click "upload now". After that you copy and paste the URL into the post box on the forums. You can preview your post to make sure everything looks right, too.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

To add on to what EryBee said, 
To post a picture: 
- Go to post a reply
- Under the submit, save, and preview buttons, the tab that says options and upload attachment, click on the upload one.
- Hit the browse button and go through your files
- Hit the submit button when done.

If needed, you can resize them using Microsoft Picture Manager, Photobucket, or http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## shaelyntaylor

This is my baby Alice!
She's so adorable!!


----------



## freddythehedgie

Hi, I just adopted a one year old hedgehog and did not realize that he was supposed to be left alone. I handled him for approximately 1-2 hours, during which time he spiked, jumped and huffed. Did I make a huge mistake or is he going to still be fine?


----------



## Marissab15

I just got an 11 month old Hedgehog tonight. His name is Hedgie (how ironic)  So far when we try to hold him he'll puff up a little bit and hiss. Is this normal? Although when we put him in his cage he has ran around a bit, but he's mostly staying in the corner. Any tips?


----------



## Ally's_Oliver

This is an old thread. Post new questions as a new thread. In regards to your question, it is VERY normal for you hedgie to huff and hiss. He's a hedgehog after all! Might want to get used to it!


----------

